# CUBE Kathmandu Hybrid Pro 500 or CANNONDALE TESORO NEO X2



## FoxAdriano (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to get some suggestions please. If you have experience, which do you prefer between these two e-bikes?
CUBE Kathmandu Hybrid Pro 500 or CANNONDALE TESORO NEO X2 E-BIKE?
https://www.cube.eu/en/2021/e-bikes...-kathmandu-hybrid-pro-500-blacknblue-trapeze/
https://www.cannondale.com/en/bikes...-neo-x/tesoro-neo-x-2-c66271m?sku=c66271m10lg
I am 65 years old, 1.75 tall, normal weight.
CANNONDALE costs 150 euro more.
I'm mainly interested in comfort and I will use it on bumpy streets of my town with ups and downs, in the bad and bumpy country roads.
Which would you buy?
Thank you a lot for your precious news.
Grazie mille per le tue preziose notizie.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

With any bike, anyone shouldn't buy off a list of parts. The best parts won't do anyone any good if the bike isn't the right size. Parts break/wear out ,the frame fit is until the next bike. If you can ,ride as many bikes as you can. You will get to know what feels good or not.


----------



## FoxAdriano (Sep 2, 2020)

rangeriderdave said:


> With any bike, anyone shouldn't buy off a list of parts. The best parts won't do anyone any good if the bike isn't the right size. Parts break/wear out ,the frame fit is until the next bike. If you can ,ride as many bikes as you can. You will get to know what feels good or not.


Thanks for your reply. 
Your answer would have been interesting before covid-19. 
I don't know where you live, but no dealer in my country has the e-bike you want. I have to order it and it will arrive after a few months.
So I have to choose one of those 2 e-bikes on paper.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I wanted a levo expert , sold out. Ended up with a Trek Rail 7 . The shop had to order it , I had to put a deposit on it. But I did get to test ride it by the shop before completing the purchase.

Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Why did Cube put a dropper post on a hybrid bike? That's kinda excessive in cost and weight. I would also base a large part of your decision on which bike/brand would get better local service if needed.


----------



## FoxAdriano (Sep 2, 2020)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Why did Cube put a dropper post on a hybrid bike? That's kinda excessive in cost and weight. I would also base a large part of your decision on which bike/brand would get better local service if needed.


Hey, thanks for your reply. 
I'd like to ask 2 questions please:

1) Do you know well both, CUBE Kathmandu Hybrid Pro 500 and CANNONDALE TESORO NEO X2?
2) If you were me, which of the two e-bikes to buy if both shops and local services were in your city?
Thanks again one.


----------

